# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Announcing the Release Candidate for Ubuntu 9.10

## TheFridge

The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce the Release Candidate for Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop and Server editions, Ubuntu 9.10 Server for UEC and EC2, and the Ubuntu Netbook Remix.  Codenamed “Karmic Koala”, 9.10 continues Ubuntu’s proud tradition of integrating the latest and greatest open source technologies into a high-quality, easy-to-use Linux distribution.

We consider this release candidate to be complete, stable, and suitable for testing by any user.

Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop Edition improves on the work of 9.04 to get you going faster, with improved startup times and a streamlined boot experience.

Ubuntu 9.10 Server Edition integrates Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud setup in the installer and provides improvements to system security with AppArmor, including an AppArmor profile for libvirtd to further isolate virtual machines from the host system.

Ubuntu 9.10 Server for UEC and EC2 brings the power and stability of the Ubuntu Server Edition to cloud computing, whether you’re using Amazon EC2 or your own Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud.

The Ubuntu 9.10 family of variants, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, and Mythbuntu, also reach RC status today.  This release sees the first technology preview of Kubuntu Netbook.

The final release of Ubuntu 9.10 is scheduled for 29 October 2009 and will be supported for 18 months on both desktops and servers.  Users requiring a longer support lifetime on the server may choose to continue using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, with security support until 2013, rather than upgrade to 9.10.

Before installing or upgrading to Ubuntu 9.10 please review the instructions and caveats in the release notes:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910

In addition, there are a small number of known bugs in the release candidate that will be fixed before the Ubuntu 9.10 release, but warrant highlighting for your attention:

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910overview#Known%20issues


About The Release Candidate
—————————————-

The purpose of the Release Candidate is to solicit one last round of testing before the final release. Here are ways that you can help:

Upgrade from Ubuntu 9.04 to the Release Candidate by following the instructions in the release notes referenced above.Participate in installation testing using the Release Candidate CD images, by following the testing and reporting instructions at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISODesktop features
————————

GNOME 2.28 featuring Empathy:  with this latest release, Ubuntu now uses the Empathy instant messaging service by default, introducing the Telepathy framework.

Ubuntu Software Center:  the first step in a replacement for Add/Remove Software has landed.

New boot experience:  multiple changes to look, feel and speed of the boot experience have been included in the Ubuntu 9.10 release candidate.

Server features
———————-

Cloud computing:  Ubuntu 9.10 builds on the tantalizing cloud support in Ubuntu 9.04, with support for Eucalyptus configuration at install time and publishing of standard VM images for UEC.

AppArmor:  Ubuntu 9.10 continues to raise the bar for server security, with AppArmor profiles enabled by default for ntpd and libvirt providing another layer of protection from attacks on the network or via guest virtual machines.

UEC and EC2:  Ubuntu 9.10 includes the first official release of Ubuntu Server images for UEC and for Amazon’s EC2, giving you everything you need for rapid deployment of Ubuntu instances in a cloud computing environment. UEC images, and information on running Ubuntu 9.10 on EC2, are available at:

http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/rc

Ubuntu Netbook Remix features
——————————————-
Ubuntu Netbook Remix is optimised for Intel Atom netbooks and compatible x86 devices.  It includes a new consumer-friendly interface that allows users to quickly and easily get on-line and use their favourite applications.  This interface is optimised for a retail sales environment.

It includes the same faster boot times and improved boot experience as Ubuntu desktop.

Kubuntu features
————————

Kubuntu 9.10, built on KDE 4.3, brings users a complete, full-featured KDE 4 desktop with many new applications and innovations.

This is the first release for a new Kubuntu variant, Kubuntu Netbook Edition. Built on a Kubuntu base, it brings users an exciting first look at KDE’s netbook-oriented desktop environment.

New features include better integration with OpenOffice.org and various social website connections for applications.  Notable problems with network management and user configuration have been fixed.

Please see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/RC/Kubuntu for all the details.

For upgrade instructions from Kubuntu 9.04 or 8.04 see
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ka...grades/Kubuntu

Xubuntu features
————————

Xubuntu 9.10 comes with the light-weight Xfce 4.6 desktop environment to provide a desktop designed for productivity while conserving system resources.

Xubuntu 9.10 is proud to offer an improved multimedia experience with the Exaile media player, a more integrated power management solution with the Xfce4 power manager, and more convenience built right in with improved multimedia volume key support and more consistent desktop notifications.

Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/KarmicKoala/RC for the full list and details about all the great enhancements Xubuntu 9.10 has to offer.

Edubuntu features
————————-

Edubuntu 9.10 transitions from an add-on educational CD that depended on an existing Ubuntu installation to a full Ubuntu derivative delivered on as a DVD image. This allows prospective users and decision makers to try the educational offerings prior to installation and the flexibility to  make Edubuntu a first class educational operating system.

Mythbuntu features
—————————

Mythbuntu 9.10 introduces MythTV 0.22.  The entire stack has been ported to QT4 and now allows for very neat UI effects.  Also 0.22 adds support for VDPAU hardware acceleration, and HD-PVR hardware support.

Please see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Release_Notes_-_0.22 for more details about changes introduced in 0.22.

See http://mythbuntu.org/9.10/rc for information about the Mythbuntu release candidate.

A more complete tour of the features new in 9.10 can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/rele...es/910overview

About Ubuntu
——————

Ubuntu is a full-featured Linux distribution for desktops, laptops, netbooks and servers, with a fast and easy installation and regular releases.  A tightly-integrated selection of excellent applications is included, and an incredible variety of add-on software is just a few clicks away.

Professional services including support are available from Canonical and hundreds of other companies around the world.  For more information about support, visit http://www.ubuntu.com/support

To Get the Ubuntu 9.10 Release Candidate
————————————————————

To upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 Release Candidate from Ubuntu 9.04, follow these instructions:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades

Or, to perform a new installation or try out 9.10 “live” from CD, download the Ubuntu 9.10 Release Candidate here (choose the mirror closest to you):

  Asia:

    * http://mirror.unej.ac.id/ubuntu-cd/9.10 (Indonesia)
    * http://ubuntu.qualitynet.net/releases/9.10 (Kuwait)
    * http://ftp.linux.org.tr/ubuntu-releases/9.10 (Turkey)

  Europe:

    * http://ubuntu.ipacct.com/releases/9.10 (Bulgaria)
    * http://ucho.ignum.cz/ubuntu-releases/9.1 (Czechia)
    * http://ubuntu.univ-nantes.fr/ubuntu-cd/9.10 (France)
    * http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu.iso/9.10 (Germany)
    * http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 (Ireland)
    * http://releases.ubuntu.fastbull.org/...-releases/9.10 (Italy)
    * http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 (Norway)
    * http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 (Sweden)

  North America:

    * http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/9.10 (United States)
    * http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/9.10 (Canada)
    * http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.10 (United States)
    * http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/9.10 (United States)

  Oceania/Australia:

    * http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu-releases/9.10 (New Zealand)

  South America:

    * http://mirrors.ucr.ac.cr/ubuntu-cd/9.10 (Costa Rica)

  Rest of the world:

http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10 (Great Britain)

Please download using Bittorrent if possible.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent for more information about
using BitTorrent.

Feedback and Participation
—————————————

If you would like to help shape Ubuntu, take a look at the list of ways you can participate at

http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/

Your comments, bug reports, patches and suggestions will help turn this Release Candidate into the best release of Ubuntu ever.  Please note that, where possible, we prefer that bugs be reported using the tools provided, rather than by visiting Launchpad directly.  Instructions can be found at

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs

If you have a question, or if you think you may have found a bug but are not sure, first try asking on the #ubuntu IRC channel on FreeNode, on the Ubuntu Users mailing list, or on the Ubuntu forums:

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/

More Information
————————

You can find out more about Ubuntu and about this preview release on our website, IRC channel and wiki. If you are new to Ubuntu, please visit:  

http://www.ubuntu.com/

To sign up for future Ubuntu announcements, please subscribe to Ubuntu’s very low volume announcement list at:

http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/list...buntu-announce

Originally sent to the ubuntu-announce mailing list by Steve Langasek on Thu Oct 22 19:30:41 BST 2009



More...

----------


## running_rabbit07

I am in the process of doing the upgrade. Current package download speed is 40kB/s.

----------

